# mail-in water testing in BC?



## geoffj (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a biocube29 with cheato in the back and 30 lbs of live rock. Tank has 3 small fish and 10 corals.. Lighting is the nano tuners upgrade CFL package to four lights instead of two. Lights are4 x 36W, 10,000K and 3 months old. Big three water paramters are zero.I do not have test kits for anything else and I am loathe to spend money chasing this problem.

Trouble is, I have little to no growth ( always this way), and I need to do some more elaborate testing of my water. As I live on a remote island (and get water from the local mounmtain), it is hard to get into town, let alone find a LFS. Is there a store in BC where I can mail in some water to have it fully tested? I would mail in newly made water and some week old water. I would gladly pay a nominal fee.

Presently I chanhge 15 per cent weekly with Kent salt.

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i don't know a lot about salt water but if you live in a remote place you should have and IMO need, a master test kit. they are not cheep but are worth it. what is the salinity in your tank ? I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon. Cheers


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Im sure the shipping of the water will eventually add up to more then the price of just buying a test kit and having it shipped you.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i forgot to add, i herd somewhere that a tank water sample is only good for a short time like a day. i can't remember the details though. Cheers


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the parameters would change with time, as the water sits/cools bacteria would die, ammonia would go up, pH may go down etc... Shipping water would also be a pain... Saltwater tanks are expensive, it's hard to get around that but sometimes you can find sales on test kits


----------



## geoffj (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the replies. Can you now please advise which tests I should be targetting in order of priority? I would happy to buy a multi kit, but I want to make sure that I am narrowing down the issue, not chasing ghosts. A list of things to test for, or a brand and model name of a test kit would be great.

thx


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i use Hagen master test kit, which has every test needed. and a instant ocean salinity tester. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you're looking for priority, I'd go for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and PH. A master kit is the best idea and will save you mucho $$$...shipping water samples isn't practical.

J&L has a basic saltwater master kit for $23.95 plus shipping: API Saltwater Master Test Kit and a reef master kit for $30. API Saltwter Reef Master Test Kit


----------

